# Devastated (AMH results)



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello everyone,

My husband and I have been through 2 years TTC, 2 attempts at IUI and 1 go at IVF (with Fostimon and Suprecur).

We are currently having a bit of a break.

Every blood test, HSG, scans and ultrasounds have been fine and no issues have been found.  My husband's SA was fine too.  I decided to have an AMH blood test done on Wednesday this week and to my amazement, the results arrived in the post today!

Sadly, my AMH result was 9.4.  The letter says for my age (31) it should be between 6.8 and 47.8.  It looks like I am definitely in the low fertility range.

I was absolutely devastated and spent the entire morning in floods of tears

My husband tried to telephone the fertility clinic that we had been to but they were closed.  We have a consultation booked in 4 weeks time but I don't want to leave it that long to talk to someone.

In the meantime, I was hoping that someone on this forum would be able to offer me any advice or help!  Is it the end of the road for me?

When I had IVF, I was a slow to respond but they kept upping my dosage and managed to get 15 eggs.  7 fertilised and 2 cleaved properly.  The rest weren't freezable.  2 embryos were transferred but sadly, it didn't work.

Does AMH just tell you how many eggs you had left rather than the actual quality of the eggs that are left?

I'm convinced that my eggs are rubbish and that's why we've struggled to get pregnant.

Thank you


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

AMH doesn't tell you anything about egg quality; mainly it's a (very rough) indicator of how you are likely to respond to stimulation drugs.

9.4 is not bad AT ALL. Lots of ladies on here have managed to have babies using their own eggs with AMH < 2. Absolutely no need to panic. 

Were you happy with your fertility clinic? At your consultation, see what they suggest to do differently next time. If they want to just do exactly the same thing again and hope for the best, consider investigating other clinics before you start another IVF cycle.

Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply.  You have definitely put my mind at ease.

I was under the impression that the AMH test gave you an idea of what kind of eggs you had left rather than how many.  I seem to have got it the wrong way around.  I was just told to go ahead and do it before coming back for my consultation so they would know my result before planning another attempt.

I was happy with the clinic but I will definitely be looking for a change in plan next time.  The Consultant did mention that I might respond better to Menopur rather than Fostimon.  (I don't know anyone that used Fostimon!)  Because I was slow to respond last time they said they would start with a higher dose earlier on. 

Thanks again


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Littlesparkles83,

AMH of 9.4 is definitely not "bad" & isn't an explanation for why you haven't conceived naturally. As others have said, plenty of people on here have conceived with much lower numbers.

The embryologist who handled your eggs should be able to tell you more about their quality.

An AMH toward the lower end of normal can also have a good side with IVF, as you are at less risk of OHSS which is a very painful experience and resulted in cancellation on one of my cycles.

Good luck for next time,

B xxx


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

This is what you need to read (from the Lister): http://www.ivf.org.uk/media/54656/How-is-ovarian-reserve-assessed.pdf
/links


----------

